# Outlook auto start-up minimized



## Tim_LIVID (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello all

I used Outlook 2007 only to view and edit contact details and for the calendar.

Is there a way I can have Outlook startup with Windrows but minimized.

What would also be great is if I could not have it start on the mail page all this time but there you go.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Adam


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

How to start Outlook in a minimized state


----------



## Tim_LIVID (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad to help! :smile:


----------

